# dads



## dixstir (Sep 7, 2009)

My dad.what a man he has been gone since 1984 and mom 1986 not many days go by not thinking of them like I wonder what he would be doing blowing with my 2305 jd siting in the cab maybe it was a lot better than the H farmall in the cold that we had back then or we could just sit and talk like we use to . end of jan would be his birthday he ony had 70 years here now that I am 70 kinda think how many years do I have left . his only son God I miss them.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

If he would have had a cab tractor you would be in trouble. You would have alot explaining about what you had got done in a days time. Old timers had there way, God Love them, built America's Heart Land, daylight till sunset. Tough America Tough


----------

